# Авиация > Матчасть >  Вопросы по Як-28П

## Sergey001

Строю модель данного агрегата от Amodel в 1:72, в связи с этим возникают вопросы. Буду благодарен, если поможете  :Smile: 

1. Относительно местонахождения пушки ГШ 23 - один, но очень большой вопрос (по ТТХ она есть, а где располагается непонятно).
2. По цветам окраски внутри - планирую темно-темно-серый (почти черный) на приборные панели. Остальные внутренности серым посветлее, ну и кресла тем же серым, может самую малость зелени добавлю. Ручки, приборы и пр. по фоткам... Фоток по креслу КК-2 к сожалению не нашел - может есть у кого?
3. Чего делать с двигателями пока думаю (может немного раздеталирую сопла).

----------


## AlexK

У Як-28П не было пушки - только ракеты

----------


## Sergey001

Хм, вроде много где написано про пушку, ну вот хотя бы:
http://www.army.lv/?s=504&id=265&v=1#info

----------


## AlexK

Лучше посмотрите airwar.ru - там эти вещи подробней расписаны. А пушки были и бомбардировщиков и (возможно) у разведчиков (но это несколько не моя тема, поэтому плаваю).

----------


## Sergey001

Как раз там тоже пишут в ТТХ, что пушка есть... Чертежи брал оттуда.

----------


## AlexK

Первый абзац из описания Як-28П с airwar.ru
"В 1960 г. на базе Як-27К и Як-28 был создан новый двухместный сверхзвуковой перехватчик Як-28П. Он предназначался для борьбы с воздушными целями на малых и средних высотах в большом диапазоне скоростей днем и ночью при любой погоде. На самолете установили модифицированную систему вооружения К-8М-1, состоявшую из двух ракет Р-8М-1 с тепловой и радиолокационной полуактивной головками наведения, пусковых устройств и РЛС "Орел-Д". *Пушки не устанавливались*. По сравнению с принятым в 1958 г. на вооружение авиации ПВО перехватчиком Су-9 эта система была более совершенной и позволяла производить пуск ракет на значительно большем расстоянии до цели."

----------


## Sergey001

http://airwar.ru/enc/fighter/yak28.html

Внизу страницы ТТХ. Также в применяемости пушки ГШ 23 фигурирует Як-28ПМ.

----------


## AlexK

Да, в применяемости ГШ-23 фигурирует як-28П(М), но почему то в списке отсутствуют бомбандировочные модификации, в ТТХ которых т.ж. указана эта пушка.
Более того, я рос на аэродроме, где 28ПМ базировались и так сказать знаю это из "первых рук"

----------


## Sergey001

Нет у вас фотоматериалов о месте расположения? Примерно, конечно, понятно, что располагалась где-то позади передней стойки шасси, но хочется конкретики.

----------


## AlexK

Если Вы спрашиваете о фотоматериалах о расположении пушки, то естественно у меня их нет (пушка то не стояла) :-) или вопрос про что-то другое?

Валки по ПМ есть на airforce.ru и на scalemodels.ru

----------


## Sergey001

Здесь я "волка" не нашел (если ткнете носом - обязательно посмотрю), а на scalemodels.ru разграбленная машина. В любом случае пушка должна была сниматься, и, соответственно, она может присутствовать только на фотоматериалах строевых машин.

----------


## AlexK

Вот ссылка на валк http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...-28p/index.htm
К сожалению фоток строевых машин очень мало и пушки на них не видно.
В любом случае  - успехов в поиске пушки.

----------


## Sergey001

Спасибо, посмотрел - не очень жирный "Валк". В том, который на scalemodels.ru, на 30 и 31 фотографиях подозреваю место установки указанной пушки, вопрос автору задал, жду ответа...

Кстати, еще вопрос по двигательной установке: там есть пара отверстий со "стекляшками", нет фоток с целыми этими штуками - а то почти на всех источниках они вывернуты либо разбиты?

----------


## AlexK

Стекляшки - это посадочные фары. Судя по фоткам - на левой мотогондоле - две, на правой одна

----------


## Owl

Вот Як-28Л. Монинский. С 23-мм пушками.
А что касается Як-28П, то: "В носу, под радиопрозрачным обтекателем, установили радиолокационную станцию "Орел-Д", позволявшую обнаруживать и сопровождать цели на высотах от 500 до 20000 м. Штурмана в экипаже заменил оператор, разместившийся за летчиком. Вместо пушечного вооружения, под крылом появились пусковые устройства для двух ракет К-8М (К-98), способных поражать цели, летящие со скоростями до 1800 км/ч".

----------


## Sergey001

На правой тоже две, только расположены иначе - сужу по схеме из комплекта чертежей Климова (АиВ)

----------


## Sergey001

Похоже ни на модификациях П, ни на ПМ - пушка не устнавливалась - убедили. Хотя жаль, конечно.
По поводу посадочных фар: есть у кого фотки как они выглядят в "выпущеном" положении?

----------


## Котков Андрей

ну я автор фото на Скейле, правда от вас никаких весточек не получал пока.

Вот как пушка ставиласть на бомбардировщиках


вот это место на П


Пушки просто не было на П, вам так и сказали.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На правой тоже две, только расположены иначе - сужу по схеме из комплекта чертежей Климова (АиВ)


На правой мотогондоле вместо внутренней фары стоит заглушка-это по тем фото и материалам, что у меня есть. А пушки там действительно, похоже, *никогда* не было, ошибка какая-то.

----------


## Sergey001

> На правой мотогондоле вместо внутренней фары стоит заглушка-это по тем фото и материалам, что у меня есть.


Не покажете? Какого вида заглушка?
А в развернутом положении у вас фотки с видом на фару нет? Интересует внешний вид кронштейна и корпуса самой фары.

Андрей, я вопрошаю и на скейле, но там как-то вяло идет обсуждение, боюсь пройдет состояние души, при котором хочется делать эту машину. Если у вас есть какая-то информация по заданным мною вопросам и вы ею поделитесь - благодарность моя не будет знать границ в пределах разумного  :Wink:  (результатами тамошнего обсуждения я уже пользуюсь). 

По цветам оборудования в кокпите поправьте если не прав: планирую темно-темно-серый (или черный?) на приборные панели. Остальные внутренности серым посветлее, ну и кресла тем же серым, может самую малость зелени добавлю. Ручки, приборы и пр. по фоткам... Фоток по креслу КК-2 к сожалению не нашел - может есть у кого?

----------


## AlexK

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...28R/0733345/L/ - вид на правую мотогондолу

----------


## Sergey001

С этим ракурсом - нет проблем. А вот со стороны корпуса снизу - чего там за заглушка вместо фонаря?

----------


## FLOGGER

> С этим ракурсом - нет проблем. А вот со стороны корпуса снизу - чего там за заглушка вместо фонаря?


Да обыкновенный лючок, вот он:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не покажете? Какого вида заглушка?
> А в развернутом положении у вас фотки с видом на фару нет? Интересует внешний вид кронштейна и корпуса самой фары.
> 
> Андрей, я вопрошаю и на скейле, но там как-то вяло идет обсуждение, боюсь пройдет состояние души, при котором хочется делать эту машину. Если у вас есть какая-то информация по заданным мною вопросам и вы ею поделитесь - благодарность моя не будет знать границ в пределах разумного  (результатами тамошнего обсуждения я уже пользуюсь). 
> 
> По цветам оборудования в кокпите поправьте если не прав: планирую темно-темно-серый (или черный?) на приборные панели. Остальные внутренности серым посветлее, ну и кресла тем же серым, может самую малость зелени добавлю. Ручки, приборы и пр. по фоткам... Фоток по креслу КК-2 к сожалению не нашел - может есть у кого?


Фара там, по-моему обыкновенная ПРФ-4. Фото фары в выпущенном положении у меня, к сожалению, нет.
Есть у меня  цветные фото кабин  28-х мод. У, Р и ПП. Если устроит, могу здесь  выложить.
 Фото кресла у меня нет, но есть рисунок из т/описания.

----------


## Sergey001

О, спасибо, хоть внешний вид фары нашел (http://www.segz.ru/catalog_s/PRF_4)! 

Фото давайте - интересно! Особый интерес представляет пространство за 2-м креслом и тыльная (непрозрачная) часть фонаря изнутри.
А рисунок, наверное не поможет - мне цвета нужны, смоляные кресла (КК-2) у меня уже есть, взможно сегодня буду красить.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот заголовник кресла. Может, поможет. Насчет пространства за вторым креслом - там кабина одноместная и, соответственно, второго кресла там нет, оно стоит в другом месте, в носу.

----------


## Sergey001

Спасибо, кресло я другое буду ставить, а по цвету примерно так и планировал. За приборные доски тоже спасибо - материала много не бывает.

----------


## PEPS

Вот Вам фото строевых.Фото не мои,стянул из инета.Прошу прощения у автора.

----------


## PEPS

Еще ========

----------


## PEPS

И еще +++++++

----------


## Sergey001

Да, спасибо, это я уже нашел... Даже побольше...

----------


## Котков Андрей

Ну про цвет кокпита вам показали - это черный, но подвыгоревший с временем.

А кресло КК-2 так и не ставилось, это были планы, К-5М надо ставить.

----------


## Sergey001

На скейле вы писали К-7М. Его не нашел - не льёт, вроде, никто... Ну да фиг с ним, уже красить начал.

----------


## Котков Андрей

да, прошу прощения, К-5М - это кресло штурамана на бомбардировочных и разведовательных версиях, на П стояли оба К-7М

----------


## FLOGGER

> да, прошу прощения, К-5М - это кресло штурамана на бомбардировочных и разведовательных версиях, на П стояли оба К-7М


Точно. .....

----------


## Sergey001

Господа, а кто подскажет по цвету сопел? Есть на обзорах фотографии этого дела, но смущает зеленый цвет - это нормально?

----------


## An-Z

Возможно, у Ал-31 тоже некоторые детали сопла окрашены зелёной термостойкой эмалью

----------


## AlexK

Если я ничего не путаю, то у Як-28 тот-же двигатель, что и на некоторых ранних модификациях Миг-21. Найти в сети фотки раскапотированного двигптеля Миг-21 не проблема. Зеленый цвет - это что-то типа жаропрочного покрытия

----------


## FLOGGER

> Господа, а кто подскажет по цвету сопел? Есть на обзорах фотографии этого дела, но смущает зеленый цвет - это нормально?


Да, так оно и есть. Двигатель Р-11АФ-300.

----------


## Sergey001

То есть, копотью это дело не запачкивается?? Дайте ссылочку на фото Мига-21 раннего если есть, быстро найти не получилось...

----------


## AlexK

Посмотрите обзоры моделей Миг-21 на rumodelism.com - там есть фотки сопла или найдите книгу LOckOn с фотобзором венгерского Миг-21МФ

----------


## FLOGGER

Не надо далеко ходить, у нас все есть:

----------


## FLOGGER

А это спарка.

----------


## Sergey001

Спасибо, вовремя,  а то я ориентировался на фотку с одного "волка", и не обратил внимание, что там кожух оторван! Вот был бы номер!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Спасибо, вовремя,  а то я ориентировался на фотку с одного "волка", и не обратил внимание, что там кожух оторван! Вот был бы номер!


Бывает. Но теперь зато все должно быть нормально.

----------


## Sergey001

Кто может подсказать по вооружению? В частноти интересует вид сзади на ракеты В-В Р-3С и класса воздух-поверхность 98-я. Надо ли что либо рассверливать в хвостовых частях для имитации соплового блока?

----------


## bogdan

Приветствую! Пару фото подкину по вооружению:

----------


## bogdan

Семейство Р-3 в разрезе, но сопло видно

----------


## Sergey001

Спасибо, хорошие фотки, а по Р-98Т (или похожим на неё) есть что-нибудь аналогичное?

----------


## bogdan

Так на втором фото под крылом висит как раз Р-98, только это Су-11, монинский. Вообще, по ракетам В-В была хорошая монография в М-хобби, году эдак в 99, и в "Авиции и космонавтике" тоже была.

----------


## FLOGGER

"Дырка" должна быть. Найду соотвествующие фото - выложу.

----------


## FLOGGER

Обещанное:

----------


## Sergey001

Спасибо, самое оно!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Спасибо, самое оно!


Ну дык! .........

----------


## Sergey001

Доброго времени суток! Возник еще вопрос относительно ремней на кресле К-7М. В частности интересует как расположены ремни, их нижние сегменты? Аналогично КК-2 или иным образом? Конечно, фото решило бы все вопросы...

----------


## FLOGGER

Фото соответствующего, к сожалению, нет, а вот рисунок из техописания (кресло с ремнями) есть. Надо - пиши.

----------


## Sergey001

Фото на скейле мне сбросили, весьма интересное. Но ваш рисунок тоже интересен. Так что надо!

А вообще со здешним форумом какие-то сложности технического характера у меня постоянно возникают, видимо сервер не справляется... :(

----------


## Sergey001

Доброго времени суток! Ищу информацию о типах пилонов, (маркировка нужна). Есть подозрение, что один АПУ-13 или АПУ-13У. По второму вообще непонятно... Наводящий вопрос с надеждой: На МиГ-21 не может быть такого же как на Як-28П?

----------


## Mig

> Наводящий вопрос с надеждой: На МиГ-21 не может быть такого же как на Як-28П?


Может. Если МиГ-21 и Як-28 использовали одно и тоже ракетное вооружение

----------


## FLOGGER

Это касается только К-13.

----------


## Sergey001

А более развернуто можете? На какие типы пилонов можно повесить Р-98Т? Р-3С на АПУ-13 или АПУ-13У?

----------

